# PCL Datei zum Drucker senden



## bejay (8. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bekomme PCL Dateien zum Ausdruck und weiß nicht wie man die zum Drucker sendet.
Für die LPT1 geht es mit 
copy %1 lpt1 /b

aber wie Sieht es mit einer IP und DOT4_001 aus?

Gruss
bejay


----------

